# Pawfectly Groomed : Dog Grooming Service



## PawfectlyGroomed (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello Everyone

I offer a one to one dog grooming service in Thornton Heath, Croydon for small and medium breeds. I am trained to a City & Guilds Level 3 in dog grooming and work from a fully equipped room in my own home.

My aim is to offer a comfortable, happy, relaxed and stress free environment for your dog. To achieve this I believe in giving your dog plenty of praise, love and cuddles throughout the groom.

For more information ..please visit my website   

www.pawfectlygroomed.co.uk


----------

